# Ford 3910 Won't Start - Battery is Good



## KBoy420 (Dec 7, 2015)

Hi All,

Great forum and hoping to gain a lot of knowledge from everyone here!

I have a Ford 3910 that I have had enormous trouble getting to start. Currently I cannot get it started at all. Battery is reading (and holding) 12.54 volts. When turning key, nothing. No clicking or turning over. I do get sparks and pops from the positive terminal.

Some house cleaning:
- battery is fully charged
- cables are not reversed
- terminals are tight
- hot cable had to be cut and a new terminal put on (heavy duty)
- tranny is in neutral and all safety switches engaged

What is complicating this the most is that I have a FEL attached and due to that, there is absolutely no access on the left side of the tractor to get to the starter motor or solenoid. This is also a diesel model so the fuel filters are in front of the starter creating more clearance issues.

Anyone have any suggestions on what I can do to try and troubleshoot this? Given the battery is holding at above 12 volts, I'm inclined to think it is not the battery.

Edit - also, how great is the risk that I have an explosion or other catastrophic issue while I am troubleshooting this?

Thank You!

PS (have pics I can send or attach if they would be helpful).


----------



## bbirder (Feb 26, 2006)

Kboy,
Can you get someone to help you pull it and get it started. You could then position the loader to troubleshoot the problem. I wouldn't worry about an explosion.
If loader is down to the ground, drag it backwards to start.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy KBoy420,

Welcome to the tractor forum.

Can you bypass the safety switches? Check that the PTO lever is not engaged. When you get no starter response, it is often the safety switches.


----------



## KBoy420 (Dec 7, 2015)

Hi everyone. Thanks for the replies so far. Unfortunately, the tractor is currently in a small shed, so I do not that the ability to drag it either forward or backward to attempt to start it. I've also made sure that the transmission is in neutral and the PTO is not engaged. Took of the battery terminals, cleaned the posts real well and reinstalled terminals tight. Still getting pops and sparks from positive terminal and no turn over. Any other suggestions? I'd really like to just replace the cables but can't get to the starter.


----------



## bbirder (Feb 26, 2006)

Why can you not drag it out of the shed? How would it come out if you started it?
If the pos terminal is sparking, you must be attaching it last, and it is completing the circuit. You must have a short or some switch on that is completing the circuit when you attach the pos cable. If you leave it connected it will drain the battery.


----------



## KBoy420 (Dec 7, 2015)

I could drag it forward, yes. But the bucket is down on the ground. The sparking only occurs when turning the key. There is no drain. The battery is holding steady at 12.54 volts.


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

A "sparking" connection is a loose connection.


----------



## KBoy420 (Dec 7, 2015)

harry16 said:


> A "sparking" connection is a loose connection.


Yea that's what I thought. I so I replaced the positive terminal on the cable (old one was corroded and rusted). It's tight on the terminal. I mean real tight. And still sparking/popping. Maybe it's loose on the starter solenoid but I can't get to it to verify.


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

First thing....Find the "sparking" connection. It may be an internally frayed or corroded wire. Whatever, you must find it. And disconnect the battery hot cable when you are not with the tractor, until you find it. (These old Ford tractors have a history of short circuits and fires).

As bbirder suggested, drag the tractor out of the shed and tow start it in reverse if necessary.
_______________________________________________________________

Forgot an old trick: Try this for starting...The transmission safety switch is actuated by the hi/lo shift lever. Hold the key in the start position and jiggle the hi/lo shift lever thru the neutral position. Sometimes, there is a problem with the safety switch that can be overcome by jiggling the hi/lo shift lever.


----------



## bbirder (Feb 26, 2006)

I would take the battery out. Take to auto supply and ask them to check it. It might have a shorted cell.


----------



## bbirder (Feb 26, 2006)

Sounds like it's going to take some wire tracing. I hope you have a multi-meter or test lights and are familiar with using them. That's if some tapping and shaking doesn't help close the circuit as Harry stated.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Pull starting sounds like the best next step. I'm sure if you try hard enough, you can find a way to jack the loader/bucket up high enough to fish a tow chain under the bucket then wrap it around the front axle. When you start the tow, the chain will lift the bucket enough to clear the ground and you're off.


----------



## KBoy420 (Dec 7, 2015)

Hi everyone. Thanks for all the replies thus far. Wanted to provide an update as I had some time yesterday to troubleshoot. 

First thing, I tried starting while I was jiggling the hi/lo transmission stick. This seemed to work to engage the safety switch. I got a few clicks at the starter while wiggling it. I then borrowed a buddy's load tester and we hooked it up to the battery. When any load was put on it, it dropped down to between 4-5 volts. 

That makes me pretty confident that the battery is shot. After taking the battery out, I could see a sticker on the backside indicating that the battery was manufactured in 2006, so overdue for replacement anyway.

I'm optimistic that a new battery is all that will be needed. I am picking it up later today so will post back if that was the issue.

Thanks!


----------

